# Timing chains - replacement cost?



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

Anyone got a guess on what it costs to get them done? I don't have a ton of free time to get it done on my own at the moment.

Is it just a matte of getting the chain replaced, or are there more parts to add to it ?


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I got 300 In just parts for mine. But I got 2 timing chains an oil pump chain intermediate chain 2 guides and a one gear. One of my buddies is a mechanic and he said it would probably take him about 7 hours to do the whole thing.


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

Stock chains or something better?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

